
How Giant Ships Are Built - vo2maxer
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/06/17/business/economy/how-container-ships-are-built.html
======
MR4D
The pictures alone are worth the read.

I've seen huge ships in dry dock a few times before, but these pictures are an
even better experience of the whole process.

